# Fs 04 f350 reg cab, western plow



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

Selling my 2004 Ford F350 xl reg cab.
128k miles
5.4 triton motor with new exhaust manifolds
New Cooper at3 tires
Western 7'6" pro plow 3plug
Truck is rusty, will new new bed as current one is rotted out.
Tear in drives seat.
Can text more pics. 
Truck is located in Holt,mi 
Asking $6,500obo
I want to sell as package but will sell truck and plow separate.


----------



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

Price drop to $6,200.


----------

